# Wolf Creek 12/22/12 - The Proposal



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright guys,

I took the leap and proposed to my now fiance at Wolf creek over Thanksgiving. If you are interested, take a look at my first video edit ever. 

https://vimeo.com/55673382


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Weird link won't load for me in chrome :-\ it just looks like photo with no play button


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ agreed no worky


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm I've tried it in IE and safari and they both work. It's just a normal vimeo Page. I tried again just now and it works fine. Maybe it just doesnt work in Chrome


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Won’t work in safari also, I went to your page and both the pre music and this one are just photos and won’t play. Maybe you have not shared them with everyone and you can only play them?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Works now, very sweet congrats to you both!

Great video to document the entire experience for you guys.......but for showing on the web I'd try to keep it to 3-5 minutes MAX, throw a few photo's in there to break it up but good first effort.....so awesome to have a GF that's your best friend that also rides...really cool to share shit like that with someone you care so much about.

I'm not the marrying type but good luck to you both


----------

